# Directv Update Hd Homepage 21 New Channels



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

DIRECTV: 21 NEW HD STATIONS ANNOUNCED

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=3280008


----------



## JSLayton (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360042&CMP=ILC-Q407-CustFilm-100HD


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

JSLayton said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360042&CMP=ILC-Q407-CustFilm-100HD


Link for the "21 new channels" work for anyone else?


----------



## ammar249 (Aug 14, 2007)

just noticed that also..wont let me click on "all channels" link neither


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> DIRECTV: 21 NEW HD STATIONS ANNOUNCED
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=3280008


DOes that mean they added 21 new HD channels to the upcoming lineup? Or does that mean they are going live with the first rollout of 21 channels and this is just the screen that tells everyone that?


----------



## ulfius (Sep 1, 2007)

bah, not working for me.


----------



## David HDDX (Jan 18, 2007)

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> DIRECTV: 21 NEW HD STATIONS ANNOUNCED
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=3280008


The 'View Channels' link is not working, *yet.*


----------



## wirelessbk (Aug 31, 2006)

morgantown said:


> Link for the "21 new channels" work for anyone else?


No, not yet! Folks here are faster posting than DirecTV can update their site.


----------



## dale_holley (Aug 28, 2007)

ammar249 said:


> just noticed that also..wont let me click on all channels though


not for me with IE6


----------



## NoNameEMT (Dec 13, 2006)

Getting real close now


----------



## onthecake (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice Find! 

Gotta Be Close Now!


----------



## David HDDX (Jan 18, 2007)

dale_holley said:


> not for me with IE6


Or Opera 9.23 ;-)


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Hmmm... Interesting (runs to check receivers)


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

wirelessbk said:


> No, not yet! Folks here are faster posting than DirecTV can update their site.


I think so. No go with Firefox and IE.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

morgantown said:


> Link for the "21 new channels" work for anyone else?


Extra channels link, no good for me


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

morgantown said:


> Link for the "21 new channels" work for anyone else?


Not me.


----------



## ljnskywalker (Feb 22, 2007)

Just went through the source to see if there was a hidden link...nothing found


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

turn to 76!!!!!!!!


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

Link For 21 Homepages Will Be Active Soon (HOPEFULLY), Suprise the have The Update Without The Link To Lineup Working!


----------



## NoNameEMT (Dec 13, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, since I'm using my slingbox, but is 278 Discovery now in HD?


----------



## Bowtaz3 (Sep 8, 2007)

Where it says view 21 new HD channels it won't let you click though or not me anyway


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

You're wrong...


----------



## onthecake (Dec 11, 2006)

Time until we kill the server?

We should all pitch in for dbstalk's internet bill!


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

NoNameEMT said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, since I'm using my slingbox, but is 278 Discovery now in HD?


not here


----------



## jpercia (Jan 10, 2007)

NoNameEMT said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, since I'm using my slingbox, but is 278 Discovery now in HD?


Letterbox - yes. 
HD - no.


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

Just went to the site and "View Channels" cannot be accessed.

Guess they are not done updating the site.


----------



## JSLayton (Jul 23, 2007)

Won't let me click either. What is on 76?


----------



## jpercia (Jan 10, 2007)

So how many people are going to pull another all-nighter in hope of them throwing the switch tomorrow morning?


----------



## NoNameEMT (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah, slingbox quality is just really good right now, just makes it hard to tell from work. Oh well, I'm hoping to be home for the roll-out, being stuck here at work would have been a killer. (sadly)


----------



## computersecguy (Aug 11, 2007)

discovery hd theater... like it always was...


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

jpercia said:


> So how many people are going to pull another all-nighter in hope of them throwing the switch tomorrow morning?


Not me, I have to work tomorrow


----------



## jaybertx (Feb 18, 2007)

JSLayton said:


> Won't let me click either. What is on 76?


Discovery HD?


----------



## ddpoohndave (Sep 18, 2007)

New discovery HD


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

Anybody know, was the projected 1st wave channels about 21 channels?


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

channel 76 is up.


HD Theatre


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

So 76 is not called Discovery Hd Theater anymore..


it's just HD Theater


----------



## JonVig (Sep 23, 2007)

Nope... no go on the link for me either.

Enjoying Dirty Jobs on 9301 though.


----------



## computersecguy (Aug 11, 2007)

although the tune to 76 comment did make me turn on the tv to see what was up...


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

No it isn't. That's the old Discovery HD channel with a new name.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

onthecake said:


> Time until we kill the server?
> 
> We should all pitch in for dbstalk's internet bill!


Just join the DBSTalk Club


----------



## drevlan (Sep 5, 2007)

I've been trying to post about this for awhile but because I'm so new it wouldn't let me 

Owell, this is pretty cool and I wonder what 21 channels they're going to light up


----------



## computersecguy (Aug 11, 2007)

ah... the 21 channel banner is gone!!!! it must have been a fluke


----------



## onthecake (Dec 11, 2006)

jrodfoo said:


> channel 76 is up.
> 
> HD Theatre


If its up then why is 9301 showing dirty jobs and 76 appraise my car????

ITS DISCOVERY HD THEATER!!!!!!


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

Imagine these are coming tommorow, any guesses?

A&E 
Animal Planet 
Big Ten Network 
CNN 
Discovery 
Food Network* 
HGTV* 
History Channel 
MHD (MTV brand channel) 
National Geographic 
NFL Network 
The Science Channel 
Smithsonian Channel 
TBS 
TLC 
Versus 
Weather Channel


----------



## steveken (Sep 15, 2007)

jrodfoo said:


> channel 76 is up.
> 
> HD Theatre


You do know that one has been up, right?


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

Somewhere scientists are studying us to see if we can make it through a maze to the cheese...


----------



## JonVig (Sep 23, 2007)

jpercia said:


> So how many people are going to pull another all-nighter in hope of them throwing the switch tomorrow morning?


Pass... me need sleepy!!


----------



## whobear627 (Sep 15, 2007)

may they are going to change it to 22...or better yet...30!!!


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

odd.. i see the HD UPDATE bar when viewing with Firefox, but not with Safari.


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

the red banner is gone again


----------



## computersecguy (Aug 11, 2007)

ouch... what was that... it felt eletrical...


----------



## jpercia (Jan 10, 2007)

Announcement is gone from the website...


----------



## whobear627 (Sep 15, 2007)

jwt0001 said:


> Somewhere scientists are studying us to see if we can make it through a maze to the cheese...


I live in wisconsin...already got plenty of that :lol:


----------



## DaveEv (Sep 20, 2007)

Rats! I thought it was the beginning of the beginning.... Probably just testing it out for tomorrow....


----------



## gtink (Oct 24, 2006)

I logged on to directv and saw the large letters "*NEW*" next to Directv HD... I was so excited!!!!!

Now I'm back to waiting...

Why can't they just post a date. I am so ready for HD USA, SCIFI... and all the other goodies... I have all my 750GB ESATA Drives Recording more **** than I'll ever watch... But its all going to be HD. NFL Ticket, 4 games at a time with TWO HR20's I Sure enjoy the weekend "including Mondays" in the Fall...

By the way, LOVE the NFL ticket online... Works GREAT on my Cingular Wireless card @ 3G speed.


----------



## NoNameEMT (Dec 13, 2006)

Well that was quick, I still have the source code open from it trying to see if the link info was there... oh well


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

What is on 76 is different than 9301


----------



## ljnskywalker (Feb 22, 2007)

NoNameEMT said:


> Well that was quick, I still have the source code open from it trying to see if the link info was there... oh well


I checked already, nothing there


----------



## lorick (Nov 16, 2005)

NoNameEMT said:


> Well that was quick, I still have the source code open from it trying to see if the link info was there... oh well


Can you post a snapshot of it?


----------



## love that tv (Jul 8, 2006)

gtink said:


> I logged on to directv and saw the large letters "*NEW*" next to Directv HD... I was so excited!!!!!
> 
> Now I'm back to waiting...
> 
> ...


The "New" next to Directv HD has been there for over a week now.


----------



## JonVig (Sep 23, 2007)

Now I think they are just messin with us.. NOT COOL MAN!! :nono:


----------



## DocBM (Jun 21, 2007)

Announcement is now gone from my screen!


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Imagine these are coming tommorow, any guesses?
> 
> A&E
> Animal Planet
> ...


These look about right and the few that are missing are probably the second HBO and the 4 or 5 Starz channels.


----------



## dale_holley (Aug 28, 2007)

Come on D* stop playing with us...


----------



## lzielen (Aug 27, 2007)

The linked page at the top of this thread does not say anything about 21 channels. Did DirecTV change it back to the old version?


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

The way I look at it, it still says September for some channels so I assume they're still on schedule to have the first wave out by Sunday...


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

jpercia said:


> Announcement is gone from the website...


Here's a screen capture for those who missed it...


----------



## gtink (Oct 24, 2006)

love that tv said:


> The "New" next to Directv HD has been there for over a week now.


Bummer, I bet its going to be late Oct before we have HD USA or SciFI. :nono2:


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

The "View Channels" link is now gone. They must know we're watching!


----------



## wishfull1 (Nov 22, 2005)

lorick said:


> Can you post a snapshot of it?


Here you go!


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

honestly... MSG-HD and FSNNY-HD are all I really care about. i'll be disappointed until they add them.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

Overheard in D*'s webmasters office:

WM: Hey Joe ! Did you test that new red banner for the main HD page ?? Needs to be set for tomorrow 6AM Eastern!

Joe: Yeah - it's ready to go !

WM: toss it up on the page - we'll get a look at it, and watch DBSTalk go ballistic for a couple of minutes... (as he laughs hysterically)

Joe: Cool, Boss!! Gimme a sec.....


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

TomF said:


> The "View Channels" link is now gone. They must know we're watching!


Maybe the Satellite is broke again?


----------



## kintaro (Dec 27, 2006)

I still had it on my browser.


----------



## JonVig (Sep 23, 2007)

lzielen said:


> The linked page at the top of this thread does not say anything about 21 channels. Did DirecTV change it back to the old version?


YEP


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks to those that posted the pictures. 

Here's to hoping 21 will come tomororw.


----------



## franky8427 (Aug 13, 2007)

dbmaven said:


> Overheard in D*'s webmasters office:
> 
> WM: Hey Joe ! Did you test that new red banner for the main HD page ?? Needs to be set for tomorrow 6AM Eastern!
> 
> ...


 LOL....they're so evil playing w/ poor dbstalkers!devil12:


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

What will be funny is all the DBStalk subscribers watching infomercials tomorrow morning since many of the channels probably coming first have no regular programming at 6:00 EDT!


----------



## NoNameEMT (Dec 13, 2006)

jwt0001 said:


> What will be funny is all the DBStalk subscribers watching infomercials tomorrow morning since many of the channels probably coming first have no regular programming at 6:00 EDT!


Infomercials in HD.... hmm, not sure I want to see Billy Mays in HD


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Noticed this also...
Ive been watching the channels list in the channel edit list,
it has climbed from around 709 total channels to 722 the last 2 days and in the last couple of hours its jumped to 736 channels,
but you cant view them in the edit channels list under ALL CHANNELS or CHANNELS I GET.

Its like its there but not viewable to us yet, maybe its the new HD channels that seem that they are going to go LIVE tommorow!!!!

Keep a eye on the channels list total # of channels over the next few days.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

Mixer said:


> Thanks to those that posted the pictures.
> 
> Here's to hoping 21 will come tomororw.


Looking pretty positive at this time, Earl seemed to indicate indirectly they are about here.

and another guy with Directv sources from Satellite guys (((Scott Greczkowski....

I am now hearing we are 100% go for a launch tomorrow. I don't however had a time.

Get those remote controls ready folks. It's almost time!
__________________
Scott)))


----------



## zeekchic (Feb 12, 2007)

I just noticed the same thing. My channel list jumped this evening from 596 to 613. I can't view any new channels either. Hmmm!!!


----------



## franky8427 (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't really watch infomercials when i wake up early @ 5:30am everyday since my High school years (now waking up at that time for work) if the big bang theory its correct and new HD channels are going to light up, i guess i'll be checking CNN's AM in HD.


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

Click on packages!


----------



## lorick (Nov 16, 2005)

jeffwltrs said:


> Click on packages!


Same as it has always been here.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Sep 26, 2007)

I've seen the hd channels working and not the test channels. The real channels integrated next to the sd counterpart. I will be very surprised if they dont light up tonight or in the morning. :grin:


----------



## garydean (Sep 1, 2004)

franky8427 said:


> I don't really watch infomercials when i wake up early @ 5:30am everyday since my High school years (now waking up at that time for work) if the big bang theory its correct and new HD channels are going to light up, i guess i'll be checking CNN's AM in HD.


(Homer gurgle) Mmmm.... Kiran Chetry


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

idid not read all posts so if it's old news i'm sorry.i saw a headline about smithsonian hd will be on directv wed 25.that coming as a press release from smithsonian.i would assume they would know when their channel will be on air, and hopefully thats one of many


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

Anonymous1 said:


> I've seen the hd channels working and not the test channels. The real channels integrated next to the sd counterpart. I will be very surprised if they dont light up tonight or in the morning. :grin:


which ones have you seen?


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

T-Minus 09H:00M:00S


----------



## glitch1999 (Mar 11, 2007)

9300 and 9301 just died.... what's up??


----------



## franky8427 (Aug 13, 2007)

9300 (1) out again? come on! just when i was watching Dirty jobs


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

These are listed as coming soon so bet that they will be on launch day.










jeffwltrs said:


> Click on packages!


----------



## Anonymous1 (Sep 26, 2007)

The only ones i actually looked at were nfl network hd and a&e hd. There were others listed in the guide but i didnt tune to them. I just assume all the ones on the launch list were the same but they are there. Probably why peoples channels i get list is going up in number. They just arent viewable to the public yet.


----------



## donjuan2007 (Mar 7, 2007)

glitch1999 said:


> 9300 and 9301 just died.... what's up??


also 498 gone


----------



## Afergy (Sep 2, 2007)

No picture on 498, 9300 or 9301 anymore!


----------



## lorick (Nov 16, 2005)

Mixer said:


> These are listed as coming soon so bet that they will be on launch day.


Been that way since they started the new HD Page


----------



## franky8427 (Aug 13, 2007)

Holy crap somethings happening...!


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

donjuan2007 said:


> also 498 gone


maybe they're done testing  light those SRB's oops those are for the space shuttle

well then flip the HD switch :lol: :hurah:


----------



## Anonymous1 (Sep 26, 2007)

My guess is they are killing the test channels because they know they are going live. No point in broadcasting it on test channel when the real channels are broadcasting too.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

franky8427 said:


> LOL....they're so evil playing w/ poor dbstalkers!devil12:


If they wanted to play with us - they would have used the words: Soon


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 5, 2007)

Afergy said:


> No picture on 498, 9300 or 9301 anymore!


Looks like testing is complete. Prepare for go live.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Juggernaut said:


> Looks like testing is complete. Prepare for go live.


or they went home


----------



## Bluecrush703 (Sep 23, 2007)

They added the NHL channels that why it went up in number of channels


----------



## hokie93 (Aug 21, 2007)

The bar is back


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

hokie93 said:


> The bar is back


What bar?


----------



## Caleb (Sep 23, 2007)

9301 just come up for me? Then went out about 10 secs later with a 771 searching for sat.


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

They are the ones for the Family package. To my understanding The Weather Channel HD does not start until Oct. 1.



Mixer said:


> These are listed as coming soon so bet that they will be on launch day.


----------



## lorick (Nov 16, 2005)

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> What bar?


I think he is at the bar. No change here.


----------



## computersecguy (Aug 11, 2007)

lorick said:


> I think he is at the bar. No change here.


I think you are right...:lol: :lol:


----------



## Caleb (Sep 23, 2007)

I wonder when the time is, I am thinking it really could be anytime tonight/morning?


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

lorick said:


> I think he is at the bar. No change here.


probably under the bar


----------



## GOSKINS (Sep 25, 2007)

What is this bar in which you speak?


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> Looks like testing is complete. Prepare for go live.


----------



## alachua (May 23, 2007)

All I want is for SpeedHD to be live, _*AND*_ for speed to pick up the widescreen international feed of the F1 race this weekend. It would be so nice to have the widescreen picture without having to listen to the ITV announcers.

-Cliff


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

rrrick8 said:


>


apears to be preparing to go #2


----------



## Anonymous1 (Sep 26, 2007)

Cant wait to watch em at home


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

My completely made-up guess answer will be that they won't launch until prime-time TV is over. Too much at stake to send down a signal that makes everyone miss house.

Nope. They'll wait until primetime is over on both coasts and probably after Leno/Letterman, which would be, um 4am EST? Which makes me think 6am est is about right.

With that said, it's off to bed and wake up with some nice HD waiting for me. Cheers!


----------



## computersecguy (Aug 11, 2007)

so where is eagle... he is going to miss it...


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm still not getting excited about them being turned on tomorrow or the next day.

It would be great but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

gtink said:


> Bummer, I bet its going to be late Oct before we have HD USA or SciFI. :nono2:


Assuming the HD launch doesn't fall through again, I suspect the only reason we wouldn't see HD USA and SciFi before late October is if the channels themselves don't launch until then. These seem to be the most anticipated new HD channels and I bet any satellite or cable company who have the bandwith for them will add them as soon as they can.


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

BAR IS GONE.....I FEEL TEASED SOMEHOW.....of course I could get a life....


----------



## Anonymous1 (Sep 26, 2007)

I will be very surprised and disappointed if they arent live in the morning


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

I don't get home from work until after 1 a.m., so it won't hurt if they light 'em up tonight....otherwise, I'm up with the kids at 7, so as I said earlier in the week:

"If everything is ready here on the dark side of the moon, play the five tones...."


----------



## apace (Feb 1, 2007)

lorick said:


> I think he is at the bar. No change here.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

Anonymous1 said:


> I will be very surprised and disappointed if they arent live in the morning


Everything looks good for a go tomorrow with all the testing and Earls statement and all but, you just never know, we've been here before.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

rrrick8 said:


>


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

not sure why, but I cant stop laughing at that!


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

soon...

- Craig


----------



## Bowtaz3 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sackchamp56 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> not sure why, but I cant stop laughing at that!


That makes two of us :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

where is this link to the "21 new channels" ... i don't see it


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

Sackchamp56 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> not sure why, but I cant stop laughing at that!


Gosh that reminds me I should be outside exercising or something.


----------



## dngrant (Aug 25, 2006)

Sackchamp56 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> not sure why, but I cant stop laughing at that!


HYSTERICAL!!!!


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> where is this link to the "21 new channels" ... i don't see it


I haven't seen it yet either


----------



## Copter (Jul 16, 2007)

alachua said:


> All I want is for SpeedHD to be live, _*AND*_ for speed to pick up the widescreen international feed of the F1 race this weekend. It would be so nice to have the widescreen picture without having to listen to the ITV announcers.
> 
> -Cliff


+1


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

bnglbill said:


> I haven't seen it yet either


go back to page 3 of this thread and you can see pictures of it... i guess they took it down...


----------



## hockeynut07 (Sep 21, 2007)

Man, I'm glad I found this forum. You guys are hilarious!

I'm feeling like a little kid and it's the night before Christmas!


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> go back to page 3 of this thread and you can see pictures of it... i guess they took it down...


Ahhh, now it all makes sense, the infamous bar.


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

rrrick8 said:


>


Oh my... I thought the guy whose first HD moment was a dog's anal glands being expressed was funny... That picture made me laugh so hard... hilarious! !rolling

What is even funnier is the fact that all of us are going to look like that when they flip the switch! :lol:


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Jul 3, 2006)

You realize that we've all built this up to be the greatest thing in the world....now when they do turn them on in the morning, it'll be a complete non event (read: letdown) and people will start to complain. 

You can bet on it!

(That being said, I'm still happy to have it since I've had the HD package since it's inception)


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

gizzorge said:


> Oh my... I thought the guy whose first HD moment was a dog's anal glands being expressed was funny... That picture made me laugh so hard... hilarious! !rolling
> 
> What is even funnier is the fact that all of us are going to look like that when they flip the switch! :lol:


speak for yourself, i may get wood


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Dr_J said:


> Not me.[/QUOT
> 
> i dont see them


----------



## wavemaster (Sep 15, 2007)

fl panthers said:


> speak for yourself, i may get wood


LOL - I'm hoping mine will finally go down!


----------



## money69 (Jun 27, 2007)

My 9300 and 9301 is still on, 498 is still working for me also. I know there were some reports of people posting that it had went down a little earlier.


----------



## lorick (Nov 16, 2005)

wavemaster said:


> LOL - I'm hoping mine will finally go down!


DBSTalk.Com = Viagra for Geeks:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

money69 said:


> My 9300 and 9301 is still on, 498 is still working for me also. I know there were some reports of people posting that it had went down a little earlier.


Yup, they were off and now are back on...


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

and ?


----------



## dale_holley (Aug 28, 2007)

Just had to do some creative editing....


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

glennb said:


> I'm still not getting excited about them being turned on tomorrow or the next day.


I don't get home until Friday so I'm not getting too excited either. Besides, all the stuff I want to watch in HD this weekend is on stations I already get. But I'm happy for the rest of you.



AirRocker said:


> where is this link to the "21 new channels" ... i don't see it


Reading is 100% more informative than posting.


----------



## Koyukon (Sep 12, 2007)

dale_holley said:


> Just had to do some creative editing....


lol


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> DIRECTV: 21 NEW HD STATIONS ANNOUNCED
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=3280008


What were the channels there were saying before the banner went down


----------



## dale_holley (Aug 28, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I don't get home until Friday so I'm not getting too excited either. Besides, all the stuff I want to watch in HD this weekend is on stations I already get. But I'm happy for the rest of you.
> 
> Reading is 100% more informative than posting.


The Red Bar was only up for a short time and is currently not available.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

djzack67 said:


> What were the channels there were saying before the banner went down


It didn't say, the link never worked


----------



## dale_holley (Aug 28, 2007)

djzack67 said:


> What were the channels there were saying before the banner went down


No channel info. It was not a clickable link.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

djzack67 said:


> What were the channels there were saying before the banner went down


The link was dead, so they didn't tell you the channels, the link was gone 5 minutes after I first saw it.


----------



## chuckrollz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh man if tomorrow is like last wed, whew!!


----------



## Directvlover (Aug 27, 2007)

money69 said:


> My 9300 and 9301 is still on, 498 is still working for me also. I know there were some reports of people posting that it had went down a little earlier.


About a half hour ago those channels were gone...but now they seem to be back as i'm getting them again too.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dale_holley said:


> The Red Bar was only up for a short time and is currently not available.


Yes, I know. It's mentioned several times in the first couple of pages of the thread.


----------



## dale_holley (Aug 28, 2007)

dale_holley said:


> Just had to do some creative editing....


I hope Sirshagg doesn't mind the sampling of his graphic.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, let's see. Venice Dre's list has 29 stations in September.

Take away the ones that are already live (TNT, ESPN, ESPN2, HBO-E, Showtime-E) you are at 24.

That seems pretty close to 21 to me. Take away a west coast feed or three and, voila, 21!


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Well, let's see. Venice Dre's list has 29 stations in September.
> 
> Take away the ones that are already live (TNT, ESPN, ESPN2, HBO-E, Showtime-E) you are at 24.
> 
> That seems pretty close to 21 to me. Take away a west coast feed or three and, voila, 21!


Does she work at DirecTV?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Does she work at DirecTV?


Who?


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Who?


 Venice


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Venice


No. VeniceDre is a poster here. Sticky post in programming forum.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87235

And, I've never been 100% sure but given Dre's choices of icons, I would bet he is a man.


----------



## WRTBill (Dec 8, 2006)

twas the night before hd and all through the list
not a pixel was stirring hot even SD
the posters were posting more than usual you know
while visions of clarity danced in their heads


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> No. VeniceDre is a poster here. Sticky post in programming forum.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87235
> 
> And, I've never been 100% sure but given Dre's choices of icons, I would bet he is a man.


Hmm, I figure that icon was a picuture of the poster, just like I assume you are a talking baseball, (you are, right?)


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Hmm, I figure that icon was a picuture of the poster, just like I assume you are a talking baseball, (you are, right?)


How can you assume that????

I am a mute baseball. And I talk in sign language...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HD Me!


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> How can you assume that????
> 
> I am a mute baseball. And I talk in sign language...


Ya know, I think I need to look more closely at peoples' icons, before I judge them. You see an Icon and you think you know all there is to know about that person.


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

I was going to save this for tomorrow but I figure this is how I will feel tomorrow.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Hmm, I figure that icon was a picuture of the poster, just like I assume you are a talking baseball, (you are, right?)


So should I assume your icon is a picture of you? And you dare not assume my picture is really ME.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Hmm, I figure that icon was a picuture of the poster, just like I assume you are a talking baseball, (you are, right?)


That's his girlfriend, lucky guy that he is.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

LameLefty said:


> That's his girlfriend, lucky guy that he is.


And his current Avatar is of Phoenix who also bears a strong resemblance to his girlfriend... or his girlfriend resembles Phoenix... either way, I wouldn't get her mad...



cnmsales said:


> And you dare not assume my picture is really ME.


I always assumed that was your wife/girlfriend... barring that, your moth... nah, too rude! 

~Alan


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Hmm, I figure that icon was a picuture of the poster, just like I assume you are a talking baseball, (you are, right?)


The very pretty redhead that he had as an icon is his girlfriend.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

cnmsales said:


> So should I assume your icon is a picture of you? And you dare not assume my picture is really ME.


I didn't think this was you. Somebody else told us you have blond hair. :lol:


----------



## Cybercowboy (Sep 14, 2007)

prediction:

Pain! :lol:

Maybe some suffering!

And a few HD channels by the AM!


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

I believe DirecTV will update their web page with the 21 new HD stations today again, and this time they will have a valid link, but before that, we will be watching those stations!


----------



## bluesman40220 (Jul 13, 2006)

For my 100th post I wish to tell everyone here at Dbstalk.com the following. According to the D* website which is NOW working, these are your newest channels:

AE HD
Animal Planet HD
Big Ten Network
CNN HD
Discovery HD
Fox HD
Golf HD
History HD
NFL Network HD
Sho TOO
Smithsonian
Starz (4)
TBS HD
The Movie Channel
The Science Channel HD
TWC HD

Apparently these are still getting updated, so check in with D*.


----------



## fpd917 (Aug 16, 2006)

link worked for me on my iMac!!


----------

